# Legal Zoom offers payment plans



## kaycherie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello All!
I went to Legal Zoom this morning to start my LLC and once you get to check out they offer the option of a 3 payment installment plan. I really didnt want to pay the full $200 anyway so this is perfect! I can make 3 payments of $69 instead.


----------

